

Joyent Node.js: Reconciliation with io.js - fcanela
https://github.com/joyent/node/issues/9295

======
fcanela
The io.js discussion, which provides more useful insight, is available here:
[https://github.com/iojs/io.js/issues/978](https://github.com/iojs/io.js/issues/978)

